# recovery?



## b7wagon (Jan 2, 2017)

does anyone ever fully recover? i have had dp for so long i'm not even sure feeling "normal" would feel like. also, does anyone else constantly overthink everything?


----------



## Newchie97 (Sep 11, 2016)

I've talked to a few people who've claimed they've made a full recovery and they all say pretty much the same thing. The symptoms slowly fade, sometimes so slow you dont even notice them leaving unless u look back a few months and realize it. And then you just go on and forget about it. I think you'll be back to normal when u dont even think about whether things look weird or not, or how you feel all the time, if that makes sense. And yes, i overthink way too much and i have been all day, and not just about my health, but when someone says something to me and i take it as a bit offensive, ill think all day about what i did that made them say that. Same with school, work, how i look, everything! Lol.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I think the lack of replies to this post speaks volumes...


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

LOL eddy.

It's not funny, but in these dark times, a bit of British humour comes out.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

eddy1886 said:


> I think the lack of replies to this post speaks volumes...


To be fair, those who have recovered doesnt visit this site on a daily basis


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hedgehog fuzz said:


> LOL eddy.
> 
> It's not funny, but in these dark times, a bit of British humour comes out.


IRISH!


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

I knew I was in for it after I posted :razz:


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

But, have there been serious cases of Dp/Dr who have recovered and then presumably not visited this website?

You might be right about those people not visiting this site on a daily basis, but what happens if they weren't as bad and just had episodic dp.

There is a big big difference between the two and I would say a lot of us here are in the bad category. You start to recognise the names.


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

I do believe there are people who fully recover even with severe cases. Don't put the doubt in your mind that you won't recover because that isn't going to help. There are people who have had DP/DR for 10+ years quite severely and they have recovered. I have seen your other posts and know you have it quite severe so that must be pretty demoralising but I promise you, you will recover, it may be slow and fade away or it may be fast and happen over the course of a few days, everyone is different. Each individual's mind works differently from others, someone may have the same factors that caused it as yours but your mind may take longer to heal than theirs. It's not just about leaving your mind to do all the work too, because really... it doesn't, does it? It focuses on the DP/DR, it forces us to ruminate. You have to work with your mind to beat this not leave it to do the work alone (I know that sounds easier than it is but you can do it, I believe in you). I'm not going to tell you any more advice on how to cope and recover because I'm sure you've scoured this whole website for ways in which to beat this. Only you know the best way to combat this for yourself. I wish you the best of luck, be positive and hopeful, you will get through this.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

For me it's difficult to envision getting better, but I know people snap out of this every day, regardless of how long they have had it or how severe it is. This site only represents a tiny minority of sufferers, it's not even large enough to get any decent sort of feel for how many people beat DP in the real world. It's simply too small to even consider it a focus or target group. As the above posters have already said, those who have recovered feel no need to hang around here, I'm sure, and you have to remember that a lot of people don't even know how to articulate what is wrong with them and so wouldn't even know to look up a site like this. It took me a year and a half to figure out that my symptoms best matched DP/DR, and to find this forum. And even then, there is a recovery section here which proves people on this site can and do overcome this on a regular basis.

Having said all that, I know what you mean about forgetting what normal feels like. I've learned to just take the bearable moments and try to appreciate them, but I suffer daily. I have also only really had downturns in my symptoms - at no point have I experienced any real or lasting improvement. I often worry about what the next deterioration will be in my own journey, but I also try not to dwell on it for too long. It's too horrible to get obsessed over, and it may not ever happen. I can only hope that the unpredictable nature of DP swings both ways - that you can get worse but also spontaneously better. But in my heart of hearts I always think you can't improve unless you do something to improve it, and I feel I've exhausted all the options at this point, so I can't see it getting better if I'm totally honest with myself. Anyway, enough of all that. Good luck to you. lol.


----------



## Anto395 (Mar 21, 2017)

Chicane said:


> For me it's difficult to envision getting better, but I know people snap out of this every day, regardless of how long they have had it or how severe it is. This site only represents a tiny minority of sufferers, it's not even large enough to get any decent sort of feel for how many people beat DP in the real world. It's simply too small to even consider it a focus or target group. As the above posters have already said, those who have recovered feel no need to hang around here, I'm sure, and you have to remember that a lot of people don't even know how to articulate what is wrong with them and so wouldn't even know to look up a site like this. It took me a year and a half to figure out that my symptoms best matched DP/DR, and to find this forum. And even then, there is a recovery section here which proves people on this site can and do overcome this on a regular basis.
> 
> Having said all that, I know what you mean about forgetting what normal feels like. I've learned to just take the bearable moments and try to appreciate them, but I suffer daily. I have also only really had downturns in my symptoms - at no point have I experienced any real or lasting improvement. I often worry about what the next deterioration will be in my own journey, but I also try not to dwell on it for too long. It's too horrible to get obsessed over, and it may not ever happen. I can only hope that the unpredictable nature of DP swings both ways - that you can get worse but also spontaneously better. But in my heart of hearts I always think you can't improve unless you do something to improve it, and I feel I've exhausted all the options at this point, so I can't see it getting better if I'm totally honest with myself. Anyway, enough of all that. Good luck to you. lol.


I can relate to everything you said so much. It's this life of constantly living by the minute in hopes that the next minute will be more bearable. And it also just seems to fluctuate indefinitely, but in a declining manner.

I'll have periods of feeling pretty weird for a long time, only for a certain degree of "normalcy" to return to me for a few days, followed by a dip into more intense weirdness than before. And so it repeats itself in that declining manner. This fluctuating but declining pattern makes me feel like I have absolutely no agency over the "development" of my mind, but that it's seperate from me in that aspect. Like a physical illness almost.


----------



## Marinkawr (Jul 21, 2016)

Guys, i personally know a friend of mine, not from the forum, i met her in real life, who had very deep state of dp for 7 months with no arms, no feet feeling, blank mind, suicidal and so on, she is fully recovered and got married. She said when she found out that this is just nervous breakdown and she is not psychotic she started to train herself that this condition is not scary and then just stopped care about it. She said i became angry with all these and decided that she no longer cares about all these sensations, she said she was thankful that she can walk and breath and decided to live no matter what. It took her one month to recover, she said first dr disappeared, but dp was still with her, a bit after dp left. She told me she was coming back to herself in layers, slowly, she was studying in university and was passing her exams, so actually her advice was to stop being scared of dp dr, truly believe that it will go away and you just have to give yourself some time to recover and keep yourself occupied, she said just live like before, no feelings? Ok no feelings. No thoughts? Whatever, just keep calm and live normally. She found me herself in the internet and texted me a lot, then i met her in Moscow and we had a wonderful meeting and became friends. She is happily married now and absolutely recovered. I was asking her many times, she said she is abaolutely same like she used to be. My phsyciatrist said it is not a big deal to recover and its not a miracle. And yes, the girl mentioned that you don't have to feel pity for yourself, do not hate the feeling, just be indifferent to it and do everything even if you don't want to. Patience and belief is all we need as she said. Lots of her advices improved my condition a lot. But she told me that i should be persistent every day in thinking that this is all bullshit and it will go away, like you decided that you are saying goodbye to dp and do not looking back.


----------



## Marinkawr (Jul 21, 2016)

There are days when i feel horrible, not many days i feel better, each day is a torture anyway, but i know i'm just lazy, its easier to say i don't want to do anything cause i have a depression or scared or whatever. To get out of it i need to be positive, strong, hopeful and keep myself very busy, but ....ah i just reminded myself a story....once a man was passing a house , he saw old lady and her husband sitting on the terrace and the dog that was crying and moaning, he thought how strange, why the dog is doing this? Next day was the same, then the man thought if tomorrow it will happen again i will talk to this couple and ask about the dog. Following day he saw the same thing, he came close to the terrace and asked the old lady why your dog is crying so badly? The old lady replied oh the dog is laying on a nail thats why. The man was surprised and asked again-so why it doesnt move away? And the old lady respond-because it is painful enough to lay on the nail and cry but not that much to move away. So yeah, in general it is the main problem, but even considering this i'm still suffering moaning on this "nail"


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Yes, i've read the recovery stories back to front, it does happen to the 100% but not for all, that's just how it goes. I believe everyone who keeps trying will see a big improvement.

I was emailing a friend on this forum the other day about a story that actually gave me some perspective. The guy in question had DP for 20 years and recovered, usually i'd never read that, thinking it's the worst story you can read, but it's not. It shows it's never too late. In his case he lived with it 19.9 years, tried a few meds in the early days and gave in and just let it be, after 19 years he went back to the doctor and found a med that worked, recovered in a few weeks / went a hell of a long way in his recovery.

I think the problem with this condition is living with it and being in recovery is totally different.

Sometimes you are stuck in just dealing with it and a lot of people make you believe that time fixes everything, time sure can fix DP sometimes for sure but if you aren't making headway, explore your avenues I say, but that's just me, i am pro meds with this disorder as I know how they changed my DP and i've read so many cases like this, where they found the right thing and got back to living quickly. Sure things like acceptance and stuff is all good teaching but it's a bit like depression when someone says "change your mindset" as if's a fault in a thinking pattern..i had major depression according to my doctors years ago that lasted 4 years, accepting did not do anything, meds fixed it and rather quickly.


----------



## Akkie (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello,

I had dr/dp 9 years ago after a panic attack. I had symptoms like hyperawareness of myself en terrified that I could see and think and other strange thoughts. I was a stranger to myself and the world was strange. After a while it didn't scare me that much and I totally forgot it. 9 years I was happy. In that time I once asked myself: am I scared to see? And I laughed, what a strange thought....9 years later and I have dr/dp again and the same thoughts and again I'm terrified of them. At least I know now that I can overcome this terrible state..so hold on. 
P.s. sorry for my English


----------



## enroute (Sep 3, 2013)

If you stay focused and consistent, you can solve any problem.


----------

